# Reverse acting up -



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

So just picked up the 01 iL and when its put in reverse and I give it some gas it, it starts to make a grind or whatever. Anyway getting a title loan to pay off owner and getting it rebuilt. But anyone ever experience this?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

really? check for leaks around the pan and any drips. check the fluid level. i hope for you, its not serious. that would be such a disappointment. i know mine needs a fluid change, which i plan on getting done sometime soon when i get around to ordering the Esso fliud. i hope this doesnt ruin your experience all together man.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

so found anything new to report? checked the fluid level? did you address the issue with the seller?


----------

